# WITH_META_MODE on buildworld is amazing.



## chrcol (Oct 9, 2020)

I have toyed with ccache on the world before, but I found on a first build it completely bottlenecked I/O, it increased my uncached build times by 400-500%.  I guess only viable with SSD scratch storage for it.

On updating my first machine to 12-STABLE, I noticed this new option, and the way it works compared to ccache is revolutionary.  It effectively obsoletes ccache for world/kernel compiling.

I rebuilt the world to disable reproducible build binaries (want to see proper info on uname).  It was done in under a minute.

Thank you to whoever implemented this feature.


----------

